# [SOLVED] Please help cannot reinstall game



## Mayweather (Jan 12, 2008)

I have unistalled this game plenty of times and had no problems but i unistalled it two days ago because it wasnt working correctly usually if you reinstall it its fine the game is Swat 4 made by Sierra

the problem is when i click install , illegeal system dl 32 shelll located please call your dll proivder , 

i have googled this and tried regedit and i seem to have deleted all the files but it still wont run any ideas :sigh:

i also did system restore to when the game was installed by it wont run because source is unknown even though all the files are there ?

help would be very much appreciated thanks


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

*Re: Please help cannot reinstall game*

Hi,

Could you please post a screenshot of the error message for us?

When you unistalled the game last, did you remove it through Add/Remove Programs (in the Control Panel) or did you just delete all the files?


----------



## Mayweather (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: Please help cannot reinstall game*

Thanks for the reply :wave:I unistalled from add remove programs but it took much longer to unistall than when i rememberd from previous times 

it removed ok but i had a patch installed aswell so it might have confilcted 
i tried to run it this is what i had 


















i have also been in REGEDIT and i seemed to have removed all the files although im not sure ive done mutiple checks on it

and i do not want to wipe the computer clean and start again because i have to much precious files and programs

could i just buy the game again and try and install that one ?


----------



## Mayweather (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: Please help cannot reinstall game*

I have deleted all exitstance of swat apart from these two E:\autorun.exe and E:\setup.exe

im am wondering does this have anything to do with the game or is that the drivers themselves that i will be deleteing ?


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

*Re: Please help cannot reinstall game*

If you removed the game through Add/Remove Programs, there shouldn't be any files left to be deleted. However, since there are, just delete the entire folder (make sure you're deleting the right one, of course). I'll do a bit of research on that error message and find out exactly what it means.


----------



## Mayweather (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: Please help cannot reinstall game*

Thanks , there seems to be no evidence that there are any files left to do with that game apart from the above mentioned should i delete them and see what happens 

have you found any further info ?


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

*Re: Please help cannot reinstall game*

Hi,

My apologies for taking so long to reply - I've been away a bit on business trips.

Firstly, read this and see if the solution there helps.

Otherwise, try the following.


> Try using the Windows Installer CleanUp Utility. As long as you installed the application using the Windows Installer, this utility will remove all the folders, files, registry keys, and entries from your system and allow you to start over with a clean slate.
> 
> Download the Windows Installer CleanUp Utility
> Locate and run msicuu2.exe to install the Windows Installer CleanUp Utility.
> ...


Let us know how you go.


----------



## Mayweather (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: Please help cannot reinstall game*

Thanks for your reply and no worries

ive fixed it now was that the brico pack was conflicting i uinstalled it then installed game fine


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

*Re: Please help cannot reinstall game*

Glad to hear you got it sorted. Enjoy your game.


----------

